# Report drivers with multiple accounts



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

where can I report drivers that have from 2 to 4 Uber accounts online at the same moment?
I'm an SUV driver, and there are not so many requests on my platform. Some areas has a higher chance to get a ride, but there are some drivers with multiple accounts that put destination filters to all possible directions. There is no chance for me to get a ride while they are there. If there is one request every 1-2 hours, these drivers take them all. 
I've tried to complaint in local Uber office. They block the guy for couple days then he is back with same accounts.


----------



## VietnamDriverinUSA (Oct 9, 2017)

if you cannot beat them, join them, bro.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

VietnamDriverinUSA said:


> if you cannot beat them, join them, bro.


I don't think it's fair. There many drivers out there that suffer from those actions without even realizing it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

This shows you how incredibly useless Uber is: they'll deactivate a driver for a delayed background check that they didn't actually order (Renee can attest to this), they'll deactivate a driver for not wanting a non-legitimate service dog in their car, they'll deactivate a driver after receiving a bogus bullshit complaint from a lying, deceptive pax who just wants a free ride or is angry due to a high surge cost....but there's some shitheel driver out there pulling this BS - totally against Uber's TOS and negatively effecting countless other driver "partners" - and he's been reported for his continuing fraud - and SHOULD be permanently deactivated - yet Uber does diddley squat about it. 

WTF Uber - open your collective EYES for Pete's sake. Get a friggin clue!


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

If you can provide evidence of this claim, I will do some research for you.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I kind of wondered what was going on as I monitor the rider app all the time on Lux and XL, and sometimes see a single car with 2 lux on the map lol. the only thing I could think of was there was 2 drivers in 1 car both with the rider app on but could not see in the car because of the tint.

I did meet 1 driver that claimed him an his wife drive tahoes down here, so in theory I guess one of them can have both phones on at the same time to increase chances to get pings in busy areas.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> If you can provide evidence of this claim, I will do some research for you.


I can tell you license plate number, but unless you are Uber employee, you will not be able to look into it. The only evidence I have as that I've sent him a request standing next to him at parking lot, I see him picking up the request and driving to pick up location which is 100 feet from me. Then I cancelled the ride and he drives back to his parking spot. Profile picture shows the woman, actual driver is man. I've report it through the app and got copy/past answer that Uber apologize for that, but the guy is still out there with the same accounts.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> I can tell you license plate number, but unless you are Uber employee, you will not be able to look into it. The only evidence I have as that I've sent him a request standing next to him at parking lot, I see him picking up the request and driving to pick up location which is 100 feet from me. Then I cancelled the ride and he drives back to his parking spot. Profile picture shows the woman, actual driver is man. I've report it through the app and got copy/past answer that Uber apologize for that, but the guy is still out there with the same accounts.


lol was it a tahoe?


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I kind of wondered what was going on as I monitor the rider app all the time on Lux and XL, and sometimes see a single car with 2 lux on the map lol. the only thing I could think of was there was 2 drivers in 1 car both with the rider app on but could not see in the car because of the tint.
> 
> I did meet 1 driver that claimed him an his wife drive tahoes down here, so in theory I guess one of them can have both phones on at the same time to increase chances to get pings in busy areas.


It is a suburban. Hypothetically it's possible what you are saying, but I physically see what's going on. He picks a ride on one of accounts, turns off other accounts, completes the ride, then magically his he turns on his other accounts at different locations


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

You have the opportunity for several pieces of evidence. Take a screen shot of the ride, with the driver picture and plate number. When he arrives take a picture of the car and his face. If they do not match call Uber from your phone. Do this until you have all of his accounts and then contact the local news. TV loves to bust UBER. Start there, keep us posted.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> You have the opportunity for several pieces of evidence. Take a screen shot of the ride, with the driver picture and plate number. When he arrives take a picture of the car and his face. If they do not match call Uber from your phone. Do this until you have all of his accounts and then contact the local news. TV loves to bust UBER. Start there, keep us posted.


There must be a way with less hustle


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> There must be a way with less hustle


There may be local laws, there may be state laws. The is almost certainly a state transportation authority of some kind. I have already offered to research for you, but you apparently don't really care.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

4.9 forever said:


> There may be local laws, there may be state laws. The is almost certainly a state transportation authority of some kind. I have already offered to research for you, but you apparently don't really care.


What information do I need to provide?


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> What information do I need to provide?


What? I have given you ideas for evidence collection. Feel free to come up with your own.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> There must be a way with less hustle


heat seeking missles


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

GreAt idea thanks


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Just hold your breathe until they all stop doing it....thatll show em


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

It's seems your market is small
In my market it's impossible to figure out who is with who


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ubering around said:


> It's seems your market is small
> In my market it's impossible to figure out who is with who


I can vouch that miami is small lol


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I can vouch that miami is small lol


The way he frase it made sound he is in a small town competing with another SUV 
If he is in Miami he shouldn't worry much about not getting requests it's a big market


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Ubering around said:


> The way he frase it made sound he is in a small town competing with another SUV
> If he is in Miami he shouldn't worry much about not getting requests it's a big market


yeah sure and you guys don't have to worry up there in Detroit about cars because thats where they make them and you get them for cheap lol

Its the same everywhere, uber spends all their money recruiting new drivers and not new riders or even retaining riders


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> yeah sure and you guys don't have to worry up there in Detroit about cars because thats where they make them and you get them for cheap lol
> 
> Its the same everywhere, uber spends all their money recruiting new drivers and not new riders or even retaining riders


With that I have to agree with 
Screwber should stop this referral bonus and recruiting more drivers the market is already flooded with drivers


----------



## Metraka (Jun 19, 2017)

Miami is small.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Ubering around said:


> The way he frase it made sound he is in a small town competing with another SUV
> If he is in Miami he shouldn't worry much about not getting requests it's a big market


Miami is very small SUV market unless some major events are here. On regular days 4-5 places where you can work in SUV only mode all day. It's not like a rain of requests, but you can get one every hour, hour and a half.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

In Tampa we don't get SUV...

Sure would be nice tho.. 8>)

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Is the ability to have mulitple accounts because hes on Black/SUV since those are fleet accounts? Or is he literally just using 4 different peoples accounts on 4 separate devices and goes offline on 3 when he gets a ping?


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> he literally just using 4 different peoples accounts on 4 separate devices and goes offline on 3 when he gets a ping


This is exactly what how he does it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Is the ability to have mulitple accounts because hes on Black/SUV since those are fleet accounts? Or is he literally just using 4 different peoples accounts on 4 separate devices and goes offline on 3 when he gets a ping?


Maybe he has a big family...


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Robkaaa said:


> Miami is very small SUV market unless some major events are here. On regular days 4-5 places where you can work in SUV only mode all day. It's not like a rain of requests, but you can get one every hour, hour and a half.


I see


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Is the ability to have mulitple accounts because hes on Black/SUV since those are fleet accounts? Or is he literally just using 4 different peoples accounts on 4 separate devices and goes offline on 3 when he gets a ping?


why go offline? 
you can set it to silent mode. 
if most suv trips in that area are short & quick, you can wing it.


----------

